
The Time I Got Recruited to Collude with the Russians - smacktoward
https://www.lawfareblog.com/time-i-got-recruited-collude-russians
======
wuch
I am kinda surprised that he bailed out on the grounds that it would help the
Russians. If you look on what basis journalist make decision whatever
something is newsworthy (or at least claim to do, as there are quite curious
exceptions) there is one thing that never enters the picture - intentions of
the source. Author of this piece have quite strong feeling that continuing
this work would be wrong, though at no point he gives any supporting argument
why it is so.

------
jaclaz
Maybe I am missing something, but to this sentence:

>In the end, I never saw the actual materials they’d been given, and to this
day, I don’t know whether there were genuine emails, or whether Smith and his
associates were deluding themselves.

it should probably be appended "thus I have no idea if there was any
connection, direct or indirect, to Russia or Russians citizens, but I thought
to make a nice title citing this perfectly unsubstantiated obsession I have
with them."

